# 1995 Ice Copper 5200 - Is it worth buying?



## spainiac (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm going to look at a 1995 Trek 5200. Assuming the bike is in great shape with no obvious cracks in the carbon, is it worth $300?


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Its worth much more than that. Its a steal for $300. Trek essentially did not change its OCLV frame from its origin in about 1990 until 2007-08-09 when it went to its current sloped design. Trek had minor carbon changes over the years. But the frame look never changed. You could look at a 1990 frame and a 2005 frame and not tell them apart.

My brother is still riding a 1990 or 1991 Trek 5200 OCLV bike.


----------

